

Potential-happiness: A Riemann and Elasticsearch dashboard for the terminal - davewongillies
https://github.com/algernon/potential-happiness

======
dec0dedab0de
This looks really neat, I'm going to have to try it out later. Has anyone had
any experience with it?

~~~
madhouse
Author here. I'm running this in "production" (kinda, on laptop, looking at
data from my own servers), and works for me. There are some annoying
shortcomings, though, which I will fix, eventually.

Among them is error reporting and handling: there's pretty much none. If the
network dies, potential-happiness will not be too happy: it will cry and
crash.

Bug reports, feature requests and whatnot are of course appreciated. I wrote
this mostly for my own use, so it isn't exactly friendly just yet. (That, and
my JavaScript is terrible.)

------
batbomb
This looks nice. I sure wish there was a jvisualvm/jconsole version of this.

~~~
madhouse
Is there anything like blessed + blessed-contrib for either of those? It'd be
fairly trivial to write the bulk of potential-happiness in Java, if there was
a display library like blessed + blessed-contrib in the JS world.

